# Help Identifying Female Haplochromis sp. Ruby Green



## Revan (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi All,

I picked up 3 fish from a club auction labeled as Haplochromis Ruby Green. I want to confirm if that identification is correct.

Does anyone know a good way to determine this? Or does anyone have photos of their own Ruby Green females they can share?

Please note, I've already reviewed many photos from various sites, including this one. The concern is that they all appear contradictory. Even within cichlid-forum. Some show the female as having a black line underneath the eyes, with a dark, smudgy line running horizontal across the body. Other photos show them with no line underneath the eye, and with dark splotches along the body rather than a horizontal line.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Evan


----------

